# please help me my mantis has shed and won't eat!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## dakota (Mar 8, 2005)

please help me my mantis has shed and won't eat, pleasehelp me one of my L2s is now an L3 and is weak and he won't eat help me


----------



## Joe (Mar 8, 2005)

Mantids are always weak and wont eat for several days after a molt. It should be able to eat again in 2-3 days. dont worry about it.  

Joe


----------

